# Aumatic mit Profibus-LWL



## rd_tronic (11 März 2011)

Hallo,

auf einer Anlage habe ich eine S7-315-2DP, an die 6 Aumatic-Schieber über Profibus-DP per LWL-Ring angeschlossen sind. Im Schaltschrank ist ein Siemens OLM G12 installiert. GSD-Datei, Baudrate (bei diesen Modulen geht nur 93,75 kB/s) sind laut AUMA richtig parametriert. Die LWL-Verbindungen scheinen in Ordnung zu sein, es kommt aber keine Kommunikation zustande.
Laut AUMA-Kurzanleitung soll ein spezieller OLM von EKS (LCON-R) eingesetzt werden. Bei einer telefonischen Anfrage bei EKS würde mir gesagt, dass diese Kommunikation ausschließlich mit diesem Modul funktioniert. Das will unser Projektleiter nicht glauben, da bei einem früheren Projekt die Verbindung über einen OLM G12 zu einem Aumatic funktioniert hat (War allerdings kein LWL-Ring). Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gesammelt oder kann mir einen Tipp geben? Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 März 2011)

Ich habe zwar die genannten Geräte schon im Einsatz gehabt, aber nicht in der aufgeführten Konstellation.
Der Aufbau eines LWL-Ringes unterscheidet sich aber vom Aufbau einer einfachen LWL-Linie. Bei einem LWL-Ring schicken die Module (zumindest die Siemens OLM) Überwachungstelegramme auf der LWL-Strecke hin und her, um festzustellen ob eine Gegenstelle noch erreichbar ist, und das Netz bei einer Störung entsprechend zu segmentieren.
Bei den Siemens OLM kann man die LWL-Streckenüberwachung über DIP-Schalter deaktivieren. Meistens bekommt man in dieser Einstellung auch eine Kommunikation mit Nicht-Siemens-OLMs ans Laufen. Evtl. habt ihr in dieser Einstellung schonmal die Kommunikation zwischen Siemens-OLM und LCON-R hinbekommen.

Wenn die LCON-R Module mit Siemens-OLM in einem Ring kompatibel wären, hätten die das garantiert in einem Handbuch erwähnt. Es sind ja nichtmal alle Siemens-OLMs in einem Ring untereinander kompatibel!
Meine Erfahrung ist zumindest, sich beim Aufbau eines LWL-Ringes an die Herstellerangaben zu halten.


----------



## rd_tronic (11 März 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die Info. Bei der funktionieren Anlage war kein LCON im Einsatz sondern nur ein OLM G12 der über eine Linienverbindung direkt auf den Aumatic zugegriffen hat. Bei der aktuellen Anlage geht es darum, ob es nur mit dem OLM G12 funktioniert, oder ob ein LCON gekauft werden muss.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 März 2011)

So wie ich es aus der Auma-Dokumentation verstehe, sitzen in den Geräten die eine integrierte LWL-Anbindung haben quasi kleine LCON-Module. Oder welchen Typ Aumatic habt ihr genau?


----------



## Klärmolch (11 März 2011)

Hi,
wir hatten vier Aumatic problemlos an einem Phoenix LWL-Ring. (93,75)
Die Anlage wurde 1999 gebaut, da ging mit den Umsetzern vom großen S gar nichts. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rd_tronic (11 März 2011)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> So wie ich es aus der Auma-Dokumentation verstehe, sitzen in den Geräten die eine integrierte LWL-Anbindung haben quasi kleine LCON-Module. Oder welchen Typ Aumatic habt ihr genau?



Hallo,

inwelcher Auma-Doku hast du das gelesen? Der Typ ist: Aumatic AC 01.1, Profibus-DP mit LWL-Platine für Ringtopologie. (siehe Anhang, die Platine im Bild E2)


Gruß Rainer


----------



## rd_tronic (11 März 2011)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wir hatten vier Aumatic problemlos an einem Phoenix LWL-Ring. (93,75)
> Die Anlage wurde 1999 gebaut, da ging mit den Umsetzern vom großen S gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Hallo Klaus,

waren das schon die gleichen Antriebe und Platinen wie heute? Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum, kann es mit dem Siemens-OLM funktionieren , oder müssen wir das Teil von EKS bestellen? 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Klärmolch (12 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe es leider falsch verstanden. Unsere hatten Drahtanschluß. Von da aus ging es auf den Phoenix LWL Umsetzer. Wir hatten generell Probleme mit den OLM's, sind daher gleich auf die Phoenix umgestiegen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Woldo (13 März 2011)

rd_tronic schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> inwelcher Auma-Doku hast du das gelesen? Der Typ ist: Aumatic AC 01.1, Profibus-DP mit LWL-Platine für Ringtopologie. (siehe Anhang, die Platine im Bild E2)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Rainer,

lad dir bei Auma http://www.auma.com/uploads/media/s...teuerungen/ka_ac2_lwl_profibus_de.pdfherunter (Seite 14 und 18 ).

Gruß Woldo


----------



## rd_tronic (18 März 2011)

*Abschluss*

Hallo  zusammen,

heute habe ich den Konverter von EKS eingebaut, die Kommunikation funktionierte sofort reibungslos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damit ist das Thema für mich erledigt. Danke nochmal für die Tipps.

Gruß Rainer


----------

